# What can I get for this set up?



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Im really new to all this as only have dogs, fish, sugar gliders so need your advice. 
I have a corner aquarium and was thinking about getting maybe some Sandfish for it. Its not that big, infact with the poly backing in it has reduced the size even more so now the floor size is approx 15 inches on left and right straight sides and from rear corner to front its 13inches. The widest part from left to right measures 20. Is this way too small? I have been told it isnt but would like to check. I have put the heat mat at the back of the triangle and ends just at the beginning of this side of the stone. See pic to make any sense of what I am saying. With the Uv light on the temp is 80 inthe air, 90 on the basking stone. I know I need to get a tight beam spot so I can get the basking area to approx 110. Pretty sure I can get the temps right for Sandfish t wondering if you guys had any ideas of something else I could maybe keep in this. I do like lizards of any discription but as a beginner I dont want anything that is too hard to keep and too expensive. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

thats perfect for a couple of frogs!  Fire belly toads are tough as old boots and would look good in there


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

how about a couple of Curly Tails - they are pretty and active and would work well in there


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys...Mm dont really fancy toads, more lizardy things. Just looked up Curly tails and like the look of them but pretty sure it will be too small for them. The area is pretty small...if you think about it its prob has the same space as a 1ftx1ft viv.....is it too small for 2 sandfish?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Perfect for a tarantula!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

snickers said:


> Perfect for a tarantula!


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Nooooooooooooo I am so scared of spiders


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

wot about a dwarf bearded dragon there the size of a lizard


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Chrisd said:


> wot about a dwarf bearded dragon there the size of a lizard




?????? :hmm:

Does anyone else see something wrong eith this statement?


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

retri said:


> ?????? :hmm:
> 
> Does anyone else see something wrong eith this statement?


i do :2thumb:

you would be able to put any lizards in there its too small you wouldnt have the right ventalation in there plus a lizard needs to thermoregulate and that tank wouldnt have a hot and cold side as its to small


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

But Sandfish also need to thermoregulate, the right side where I have now put the basking rock is 108 degrees as it has a tight beam spot over the rock and the left side is 84 degrees. There are holes drilled in the lid.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

dwarf yellow headed lizard 3.5"


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

sounds good, I'll go and have a look for info.


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems the size is fine and I do like the look of them, temp shouldnt be a prob. Mm will have alook tomorrow in rep shop...prob end up getting sandfish if they havent got them. 
Retri what was wrong with what Chrisd said?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Chrisd said:


> wot about a dwarf bearded dragon there the size of a lizard





tillie said:


> Retri what was wrong with what Chrisd said?


Lizards come in all sizes there's no uniform size :lol2:


----------



## zoralyn (Oct 10, 2007)

How about little sticky Green Day gecko's like 'Phelsuma dubia'?? They are not very big and fairly simple to keep too.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

have u considered a small newt of salamander


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

spend_day said:


> Lizards come in all sizes there's no uniform size :lol2:


Along with the fact that... what the hell is a dwarf beardie?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

retri said:


> Along with the fact that... what the hell is a dwarf beardie?


good point i assumed he was refering to a rankins


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tillie*  
_Retri what was wrong with what Chrisd said?_

beardies do vary in size due to sex/eating habbits/care etc but there is no "dwarf beardie" and rankins are different! a whole new species! and have different requirements!

I used to have that exact tank for my cold water fish, it doesnt have the space for a temperature gradient, it will only be good for fish/maybe insects(im not sure as I dont keep them). If you wanted reps then sell the tank and put the money towards a viv!!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

hear hear!


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not sure why not but noones pointed out that it would just be easier to get a viv come on people think outside the box or in this case tank:lol2:to the person who started this thread u are set difficult task for people it would be better for u to put it up sor sale in classifieds and put the money toward a viv


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

tick said:


> I'm not sure why not but noones pointed out that it would just be easier to get a viv come on people think outside the box or in this case tank:lol2:to the person who started this thread u are set difficult task for people it would be better for u to put it up sor sale in classifieds and put the money toward a viv


Great Idea!! :2thumb:


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jan 16, 2008)

Selling that means you could buy a tank for a reptile you would like - instead of trying to find a reptile to go in the tank.

LMS


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

tick said:


> I'm not sure why not but noones pointed out that it would just be easier to get a viv come on people think outside the box or in this case tank:lol2:to the person who started this thread u are set difficult task for people it would be better for u to put it up sor sale in classifieds and put the money toward a viv



ive already said this! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tillie*
> _Retri what was wrong with what Chrisd said?_
> 
> ...



seeeeee!


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> ive already said this! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you go girl:2thumb:didnt read all the post and got bored with the oppinions of what could go in there when clearly no lizard could go in somthing that small apart from a dead 1 and then u save urself the hassle of killing it urself


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

tick said:


> you go girl:2thumb:didnt read all the post and got bored with the oppinions of what could go in there when clearly no lizard could go in somthing that small apart from a dead 1 and then u save urself the hassle of killing it urself



exactly what i thought!!!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

tick said:


> you go girl:2thumb:didnt read all the post and got bored with the oppinions of what could go in there when clearly no lizard could go in somthing that small apart from a dead 1 and then u save urself the hassle of killing it urself



:lol2:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

anyway back to the point tillie we realise that u were asking what could go in there and the answer is not a lot as me and the ladie above pointed out thumbnail dart frogs could go in there but u hace said u dont want anything like that so we seriously think the other option is to sell 3ft vivs are really not expensive and im sure if u have a little haggle with the shop for cash they would do the whole lot and rep for a decent price
work on the idea that just coz theres a space it dosnt need filling right away i have half a room to fill and until i have exactly what i want in the right enclosures the space will stay empty: victory:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

retri said:


> :lol2:



you're just jealous i thought of something before you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kazoku (May 16, 2007)

retri said:


> Along with the fact that... what the hell is a dwarf beardie?


 
:lol2: sorry that made me chuckle


----------

